

How we generated $13k in 24hrs through Product Hunt - ldn_tech_exec1
https://medium.com/on-startups/4ab5a28f018c

======
danlev
Love Product Hunt! So glad to see it getting more attention!

Awesome post!

~~~
rrhoover
Thanks, Dan! :)

